# Porta boat and motor O yeah!



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I just puchased a porta boat with a 5 hp nissan and I cant wait to start goiing were the big ones are, does anyone know of a decent fish finder thats fairly cheap?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice look'n boat you have there...I'm sure you'll have lots of fun and memorable fish'n in it...how long does it take to assemble it?

We all need to hope Mama Nature's Hot then Cold spells gets the proper hormone medication adjusted so everyone can go out and enjoy their new tubes, toons, waders, boats, lures, rods/reels etc...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice boat there it makes me wish that i kept the one i had to use on smaller lakes that i cant launch my boat from


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! I had no where to store a bigger boat, and I like that fact that it can fit on top of my roof folded. It takes about 15 min or less depending on how fast I really do it. I hope to upgrade to a 14 ft when I can afford too.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet little boat! I have a little 4hp Evinrude with a 12' aluminum and love that boat. Throw it in the back of the truck and away I go. You will have a blast with that boat. 

For a cheap fish finder I have a Humminbird PiranhaMax 160. Paid under 100 for the battery, case and finder. It is nice and portable which allows me to take it ice fishing. The case is just a tool box I picked up from home depot. Drilled the finder and battery to the bottom of it. Got the finder and battery from Cabelas. For what it is, it works great. Have never had an issue with it and I have beat the crap out of it.

Good luck and have fun with the new rig!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

freepunk said:


> Sweet little boat! I have a little 4hp Evinrude with a 12' aluminum and love that boat. Throw it in the back of the truck and away I go. You will have a blast with that boat.
> 
> For a cheap fish finder I have a Humminbird PiranhaMax 160. Paid under 100 for the battery, case and finder. It is nice and portable which allows me to take it ice fishing. The case is just a tool box I picked up from home depot. Drilled the finder and battery to the bottom of it. Got the finder and battery from Cabelas. For what it is, it works great. Have never had an issue with it and I have beat the crap out of it.
> 
> Good luck and have fun with the new rig!


Thanks for the response, did you buy it new or used? And does it mount outside the boat or inside?


----------

